# FB Viking Cat Club Show Rugby 29/30 Nov



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Is anybody going to this show? It's in Rugby so it's very close to me so my Boyfriend and I are going to go and have a look at the cats.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I wanted to take Odin and Storm to this but due to little man and my new stud arriving the timing was just all off  xx

I'm over the limit to tell GCCF now aswell - i was going to do it friday but Angelina had other plans  xx

to anyone showing good luck though xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yep, I'll be there with my lot, lol*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool. I will try and spot your cats. Cat you buy a catalog so I know whom I will be looking at when I go?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yes, you can buy one at the door. *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's good, when I went to buy one at TICA they weren't sure they had any spare!!!! How much are they roughly?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We always have loads spare, lol. Think around £3.  Don't quote me on that though, we get one free with our entries, lol. *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

right that's cool. only like to take enough cash so i don't spend too much


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, know what you mean. I've been stewarding at a lot of the shows lately, which hubby likes, as it means I don't have time to buy anything, lol *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm ok, my boyfriend loves to view the stalls and wants to buy it all :yikes: i'm the meany who says no!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha*


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't come due to Supreme but I really hope to do an FB show early next year during the hiatus between Supreme and Selkirks being at Champ level


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've just realised this show is the same day as the National so prob won't be coming on the Saturday now, will have to visit on the Sunday instead. Want to go to the National for a look see and something to do.


----------

